# need for speed uncercover is not install because RTpatch Version 7.00 is missing



## HARSHAD VAGHELA (Nov 15, 2012)

dear sirs, 

I download the Game Need for Speed Undercover from internet but it is not intalling because patch version 7.00 - RTPatch (R) Professional Patch error message displayed. How can i Solve this problem or Pls send the patch version 7.00 for download.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Where did you download it from?


----------

